# Bike im Bikekoffer via Flug auf die Kanaren - Kosten?



## akastylez (4. März 2014)

Moin,

wir haben demnächst vor mit den Bikes auf die Kanaren zu fliegen. Für den Biketransport haben wir Bikekoffer. Was kostet denn der Transfer des Koffers inkl. Bike auf die Kanaren ca.? Bzw. was darf er kosten?

Danke Euch

Grüße
Seb


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2014)

Ihr wollt in 10 Tagen fliegen, fragst jetzt, was der Transport kosten soll? Also noch kein Bike auf den Flug gebucht? Kostet was die Fluggesellschaft mit der ihr fliegt verlangt, Homepage angucken oder altmodisch telefonieren. Freundlich gesagt ziemlich blauäugig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (4. März 2014)

10Tagen? Ne...ich hatte eigentlich gefragt was der Transfer kostet/kosten darf.


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2014)

Sind bei mir 10 Tage, Frage ist doch beantwortet.



akastylez schrieb:


> ....wie siehts denn wirklich aus Andi? Wir wollten eigentlich am 14.3. fliegen....ich glaube jetzt lieber doch nicht mehr.


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2014)

Dann lies mal den letzten Teil nochmal richtig! Also, zurück zum Thema!


----------



## superstef (5. März 2014)

Je nach Airline kostet das Sportgepäck-Fahrrad zwischen 50,- bis 100,- EUR (one way). Und wenns nach mir ginge darf das eigentlich nix extra kosten - genau so wie das Ski-Gepäck meist ohne Aufschlag transportiert wird!


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

OK ...dann ist wohl der Anbieter (Tochter von lh) wo ich gestern angerufen habe mit 150e oneway viel zu teuer .


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> OK ...dann ist wohl der Anbieter (Tochter von lh) wo ich gestern angerufen habe mit 150e oneway viel zu teuer .



Wenn Du Dich entschließen könntest zu verraten, mit welcher Airline Du wohin genau fliegen willst, kann Dir vielleicht geholfen werden.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

Ist alles noch offen.... Angedacht war eigentlich LaPalma. Gebucht ist noch nix. Auch bevorzuge ich keine bestimmte Airline...ich sag mal was am günstigsten ist.


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ist alles noch offen.... Angedacht war eigentlich LaPalma. Gebucht ist noch nix. Auch bevorzuge ich keine bestimmte Airline...ich sag mal was am günstigsten ist.



Dann schau einfach mal nach, welche Airline La Palma zu den von Dir gewünschten Daten und Zeiten sowie von einem für Dich erreichbaren Abflugort aus überhaupt anfliegt. Du wirst schnell feststellen, das die Auswahl nicht groß ist...


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

Ja... Viel Gibt's da nicht, das habe ich gestern schon gemerkt. Gut, Vielen dank, jetzt habe ich schomal einen groben Anhaltspunkt was sowas kosten darf, 300e erschien mir etwas sehr teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja... Viel Gibt's da nicht, das habe ich gestern schon gemerkt. Gut, Vielen dank, jetzt habe ich schomal einen groben Anhaltspunkt was sowas kosten darf, 300e erschien mir etwas sehr teuer.



Wir haben im Nov. 2013 folgendes gezahlt:
DUS-SPC Condor 50€/Rad Gewichtslimit 30kg, Anmeldung online möglich
SPC-DUS Air Berlin 70€/Rad Gewichtslimit 23kg, Anmeldung online möglich, bei Pauschalreisen ist ein Anruf im Servicecenter notwendig
Die Räder waren in Taschen verpackt; nachgewogen wurde nicht.
Wenn ich den Aufwand und die Ersatzteile (z.B. Bremsbeläge) einrechne, hätten wir uns für das Geld auch ein Rad leihen können. Wollten wir aber nicht.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

Wer weiß was das dann für ne Gurke ist... Nimmt man was eigenes mit, dann weiß man was man hat  sehe ich genauso.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

.....ist die Größe des Koffers eigentlich egal?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2014)

Wichtiger ist, dass im Koffer nur das Rad ist. Da gucken manche wohl nach.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. März 2014)

Nö, muss durch den Scanner passen. Gängige Bike Koffer passen aber alle. Wenn du dich an der Grösse der Bike- Kartons orientierest passt es immer.
Wiegen: würd nicht ausschliessen, dass da hin und wieder auch mal kontrolliert wird. 30 kg sollte nicht gross überschritten werden.

Flug: Wenn du jetzt noch nix hast, dann  bleibt dir wohl nur Iberia mit 6 bis 18 Stunden Zwischenstop auf dem spanischen Festland. Die Charter Flieger haben Ihre Transporte so zusammengestaucht, die sind schon lange vor dem Flug voll. Fliegen La Palma auch alle nur noch ein mal pro Woche an.
Ein Schnäppchen machst du jetzt auf keinen Fall mehr.

Evlt. eine Alternative, braucht aber Zeit: Nach Tenriffa, dort einen Leihwagen mieten und mit der Fähre rüber. Wie lang die Fähre unterwegs ist bzw. wie häufig die fährt, was es kostet????

Auf Teneriffa in die Inselhopper umsteigen wird ein Problem, da die Charter Flieger alle auf dem Flughafen Süd landen, Binter Canaris aber nur Nord anfliegt.  Ob man da mit dem Bus von Flughafen zu Flughafen kommt?

Bikes auf LaPalma: In Puerto Naos gibt's Atlantic Cycling. die haben Liteville Bikes. ist aber an für sich ein Full Service Veranstalter (Shuttle Service mit Guide) ob die auch so verleihen? Bikes sind auf jeden Fall OK.
Dort gibt auch noch den Otis, der hat einen Bike- Shop und Verleih.  Keine Big Bikes, aber was er hat ist recht aktuell und top gewartet.
In Los Llanos gibt's den Sigi (nicht Bike'n Fun). Wie der Laden heisst hab ich vergessen. Der hat auch Enduro bis FR.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2014)

magic bike la palma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. März 2014)

Fähre von Teneriffa:
-die Fred Olsen Express braucht 3h und macht Zwischenstopp in Gomera.
- Acciona Trasmediterranea fährt Donnerstags über Nacht (Abfahrt 23 Uhr, Ankunft 8 Uhr am Freitag)

Ist bei den Flugpreisen/-bedingungen/-zeiten nach La Palma durchaus als Alternative zum Direktflug zu werten.
Wir sind diesen Winter erst nach TF, dort ein paar Tage geblieben, dann mit der Acciona Fähre weiter nach La Palma, und von LP dann wieder heimgeflogen.

Tasche/Koffer/Karton fürs Rad sollte nicht zu sperrig werden. Wenn's nicht durch den Scanner passt, kann es evtl passieren, dass man den Krempel auspacken muss.
Gewogen wird immer häufiger, vor allem in Deutschland beim Hinflug. In Spanien wurde unser Zeug bisher noch nie gewogen, ich würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen, dass das immer so ist.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

Ich danke Euch ....den einzige Anbieter der ab Leipzig direkt fliegt, will wie schon erwähnt 300e bis 30kg haben....da mache ich aber nicht mit.. Die haben wohl geraucht.


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch ....den einzige Anbieter der ab Leipzig direkt fliegt, will wie schon erwähnt 300e bis 30kg haben....da mache ich aber nicht mit.. Die haben wohl geraucht.



Wir hatten im November eine Pauschalreise mit Flug ab DUS, 10ÜN in einer Fewo und Mietwagen (Clio, 2 Radtaschen + Gepäck passen rein) mit Alltours für nicht ganz 1400€ (für 2). Kosten für Fahrrad s.o. Rail&Fly war dabei, Leipzig-DUS geht doch gut per Zug? Außerdem gibt es noch Direktflüge von Berlin und München, ebenfalls von Leipzig gut per Zug erreichbar. Schau doch mal in die Last-Minute-Portale, vielleicht findet sich ja was...

Edith sagt, ich hätte Frankfurt vergessen


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch ....den einzige Anbieter der ab Leipzig direkt fliegt, will wie schon erwähnt 300e bis 30kg haben....da mache ich aber nicht mit.. Die haben wohl geraucht.


Sunexpress fliegt ab Leipzig - sind die schon voll? Ich hatte über FTI direkt gebucht. Schau mal dort - bei Sunexpress auf der Seite steht nur Müll. Bei denen waren es 50€ oder so je Strecke.


----------



## stuntzi (5. März 2014)

Ich werf mal wieder norwegian airlines in den Raum, die fliegen  zB Berlin - Teneriffa für 70 Euro (oneway) im März. Und wenn du richtig packst, zählt das Rad als normaler Koffer (glaube 9E oneway). Als einzige mir bekannte Airline darf der "Koffer" hier L+B+H 300cm groß sein, statt 158cm bei allen anderen. Das schafft man mit jeder Radlkiste. Leider ist das Maximalgewicht 20kg (wurde bei mir nachgewogen). Mit nem Karton klappts gerade, Hartschalenkoffer eher nicht. Aber auch wenn du das Bike als Sportgerät bezahlst, haben die recht gute Preise.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sunexpress fliegt ab Leipzig - sind die schon voll? Ich hatte über FTI direkt gebucht. Schau mal dort - bei Sunexpress auf der Seite steht nur Müll. Bei denen waren es 50€ oder so je Strecke.



Ich hab bei Sunexpress heute nochmal angerufen.... Was die mir gestern für ein Müll erzählt haben... Es kostet nicht 300 sondern nur 80. Dilettanten!


----------



## trhaflhow (5. März 2014)

African Airlines nimmt Bikes kostenlos mit, fliegt aber von D die Kanaren nicht an ;-)
Aber mal so als Anregung .... Wenn du wirklich hin fliegst, nach la Palma ..... Berichte doch bitte was es mit den neuen Bikeverboten auf la Palma auf sich hat.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2014)

Die Schilder sollen wohl nun alle wieder ab sein...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. März 2014)

Sunexpress kannst du nicht direkt buchen. Da geht alles über FTI.
Bike musst du vorher reservieren. Bezahlen tust du direkt beim Einchecken.

Und: Die haben uns 10 Tage vor Abflug von Stuttgart nach Frankfurt verschoben. Rückerstattung: 25 € je Strecke für 200 km.
Wie man nach Frankfurt kommt, nicht Ihr Problem!
Den Flieger aus München haben sie auch gleich mit nach Frankfurt verlagert.  
Ist nach Aussage FTI nichts ungewöhnliches. kann man noch nicht mal kostenfrei stornieren.


----------



## trhaflhow (6. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Die Schilder sollen wohl nun alle wieder ab sein...


Das habe ich auch gelsnen! hoffe es stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBottle (6. März 2014)

Hola,
also ich fliege sehr oft mit dem bike und kann Air Berlin sehr empfehlen!

Bei denen gibt es eine "Service Card". Mit dieser kann man dann ein Sportgepäck (also bike; max 32kg) umsonst mitnehmen! (Zusätzlich darf der Koffer auch 32kg statt der üblichen 23kg wiegen. Weitere Ermäsigungen usw. gibts obendrauf auch noch.)
Die Karte kostet 119€ für EIN JAHR. D.h. du kannst in einem Jahr mit Air Berlin soviel fliegen wie du willst und kannst das bike immer umsonst mitnehmen!
Lohnt sich also bereits ab dem ersten Flug, da das bike mitnehmen sonst oneway glaube um die 60€ kostet.
Genauere infos zur Service Card gibts auf der AirBerlin Seite.
Saludos


----------



## m2000 (6. März 2014)

Evtl. erkundigst du dich einfach mal bei den Bikestationen, was die für Räder haben. Schrott ist selten, wir haben hier schließlich auch einen Wettbewerb. Der Ottes und der Olaf von der Bikestation La Palma haben definitiv gute Räder, fast so Gute und Aktuelle wie wir 
Ich höre immer wieder den einen Satz: Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was ihr für gute Bikes habt, hätte ich mir den Transfer des Eigenen sparen können!!!


----------



## akastylez (6. März 2014)

Ich weiß schon was die für Räder haben...aber für 80€ für hin und zurück bis 30Kg kann man nicht meckern. Zwei Wochen nen bike mieten kostet richtig Asche, drum nehme ich meins auch mit, hatte mit beim letzten mal schon auf GC gereicht...55€ pro Tag, da habe ich mir gesagt, nimmste einfach Dein eigenes mit.


----------



## AndySchueler (7. März 2014)

Hy.

Nochma zum Thema Trailsperrung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/massive-trailsperrungen-auf-la-palma.687436/

Leihräder sind ab und an günstiger als eigener Biketransport.
Gurken werden hier tatsache angeboten aber nicht von den seriösen Betreibern.
Dazu zähle ich Magic-Bike in Los LLanos mit Cube und Banshee, Bikestation La Palma in Puerto Naos mit Scott, Atlantic-Cycling mit Liteville und uns, Bike`n´Fun La Palma mit Bergamont. Alle diese Anbieter, warten Ihre Räder und verleihen nur in Top Zustand.

Rädertransport ist abhängig von der Airline die Preise. Iberia geht übrigens gerne mal was verloren ;-).
Beste Erfahrungen, auch im Direktflug nach la Palma ist Condor. Auch mit Zwischenstops komm alles an und nur selten fehlt mal was.

Alternativ, um Geld zu sparen, ist entweder Company Norwegian, fliegt aber nur Teneriffa Süd an, also in kombination mit dem Schiff herkommen oder abwarten das Condor sogenannte Fliegenpreise anbietet. Das ist eigentlich immer die günstigste Alternative, wenn manetwas passendes findet.

Freundliche Grüße
Andy
Bike`n´Fun La Palma


----------



## AndySchueler (7. März 2014)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bikes auf LaPalma: In Puerto Naos gibt's Atlantic Cycling. die haben Liteville Bikes. ist aber an für sich ein Full Service Veranstalter (Shuttle Service mit Guide) ob die auch so verleihen? Bikes sind auf jeden Fall OK.
> Dort gibt auch noch den Otis, der hat einen Bike- Shop und Verleih.  Keine Big Bikes, aber was er hat ist recht aktuell und top gewartet.
> In Los Llanos gibt's den Sigi (nicht Bike'n Fun). Wie der Laden heisst hab ich vergessen. Der hat auch Enduro bis FR.



Bike`n´Fun La Palma gibt es im übrigen auch, seit nun über 20 Jahren 

Mit Hardtails, Cross Country-Bikes, All Mountain-Bikes, Enduro-Bikes, Freeridern und auch der eine oder andere Downhiller.
Bikes sind in alles größen vorhanden und werden nach jeder Verleihung komplett gecheckt. Kein Bike geht schmutzig raus, kein Bike geht so raus, das wir selber nicht damit fahren würden. Bikes sind bei uns alle aktuell, maximal 1,5 Jahre alt. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln, wir haben tatsache grade noch ein Bike aus 2011 da - steht aber im Verkauf ;-), kein Leihbike mehr)

Wollte ich nur mal so erwähen ;-)

Sonnige Grüße aus La Palma
Andy
Bike`n´Fun La Palma


----------



## akastylez (7. März 2014)

Das die Bikes nicht aktuell sind habe ich auch nicht geschrieben Andy


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

A propos Eintagsfliegen: gibt's bei Condor aktuell, auch für La Palma (ab 79€)
Da heißt es schnell buchen


----------



## akastylez (7. März 2014)

Da biste aber auch ganz schnell bei 400.


----------



## KarstenG (7. März 2014)

Ein Traum, was hier zum Teil für ein Mist verzapft wird....

Es gibt für solche Fragen ebenso einen "Fachhandel" Namens Reisebüros, wenn man da bucht bekommt Mann/ Frau auch sehr gute Tipps diesbezüglich. Aber ich weiß schon, die Bikes können zum Teil nicht teuer genug sein, da müssen dann eben hierfür ein paar Euro eingespart werden. Im Regelfall ist es aber nicht so.
Euch hier weiter viel Spaß beim zum Teil lustigen Gebühren raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (7. März 2014)

.....immer mehr schließen weil alle online buchen. Ich z.b. bin vor 20h nicht zuhause..zeig mir nen Reisebüro was um 2030 noch offen hat, da liegt es doch nahe dieses online zu tun.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da biste aber auch ganz schnell bei 400.



Damit musst du für La Palma eh rechnen incl Fahrrad (abhängig von Datum und Startflughafen).
Zumindest hat mit Condor mit dem Fahrrad bisher immer alles gut geklappt, und die Transportbedingungen sind da mit 30kg/100€ im Vergleich zu anderen Billigfliegern sehr gut.
März/April ist halt auch nicht mehr gerade Nebensaison.

PS: wir buchen auch alles/immer online


----------



## mw.dd (7. März 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Da biste aber auch ganz schnell bei 400.



Wenn Du zum Wunschtermin ab Heimatflughafen inkl. Bike für 400€ hin und zurück kommst, schlag zu. Günstiger wird es nicht, La Palma ist nicht Malle.



KarstenG schrieb:


> Ein Traum, was hier zum Teil für ein Mist verzapft wird....
> 
> Es gibt für solche Fragen ebenso einen "Fachhandel" Namens Reisebüros, wenn man da bucht bekommt Mann/ Frau auch sehr gute Tipps diesbezüglich. Aber ich weiß schon, die Bikes können zum Teil nicht teuer genug sein, da müssen dann eben hierfür ein paar Euro eingespart werden. Im Regelfall ist es aber nicht so.
> Euch hier weiter viel Spaß beim zum Teil lustigen Gebühren raten.



Ich habe im Reisebüro gebucht (nicht den Radtransport, dafür hat uns das Reisebüro an die Fluggesellschaft verwiesen); die von mir erwähnten Gebühren sind nicht geraten, sondern gezahlt.


----------



## on any sunday (7. März 2014)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Ein Traum, was hier zum Teil für ein Mist verzapft wird....
> 
> Es gibt für solche Fragen ebenso einen "Fachhandel" Namens Reisebüros...



Very funny, Fachhandel. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die genauso Inkompetent wie die meisten Radläden, wenn etwas leicht ausserhalb des Üblichen läuft. Und dazu gehört Fahrrad und Flugzeug.

Jeder halbwegs intelligent Flugwillige kann sich selber über die Homepage der Fluggesellschaft informieren, was der Transport kostet und wie der zu buchen ist.


----------



## on any sunday (7. März 2014)

.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. März 2014)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ich werf mal wieder norwegian airlines in den Raum, die fliegen  zB Berlin - Teneriffa für 70 Euro (oneway) im März. Und wenn du richtig packst, zählt das Rad als normaler Koffer (glaube 9E oneway). Als einzige mir bekannte Airline darf der "Koffer" hier L+B+H 300cm groß sein, statt 158cm bei allen anderen. Das schafft man mit jeder Radlkiste. Leider ist das Maximalgewicht 20kg (wurde bei mir nachgewogen). Mit nem Karton klappts gerade, Hartschalenkoffer eher nicht. Aber auch wenn du das Bike als Sportgerät bezahlst, haben die recht gute Preise.



Hallo Stuntzi,

bin heuer auch mal am überlegen, den Flieger und nicht das Auto als Transportmittel zu nehmen. Ziel ist Südspanien & mir ist die norwegian auch ins Auge gesprungen (natürlich wegen den Preisen...). Hab jetzt folgende Frage: Du gibst dein Rad als "normales Gepäck" auf, im Karton so wie ich das lese. Muss das ein neutraler Karton sein, schauen die rein - oder kann es auch so ein "ich kauf beim Versender, steht außen viel Bike-Werbung drauf"- Karton sein? & buchst du online oder marschierst zum Flughafen und sagst "hier bin ich, will da hin"?

Danke für die Info

Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (11. März 2014)

Reingeschaut hat noch keiner, auch nicht wirklich gefragt, nur nachgewogen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Fahrrad im Karton explizit als normales Gepäckstück verboten ist. Steht zumindest nirgends. Solange man die Maximalmaße einhält, sollte alles in Ordnung sein. Ich nehm immer auch einen aktuellen Ausdruck der Website mit, da steht ja dann schwarz auf weiss L+B+H <= 300cm und Gewicht <= 20kg. Wüsste nicht, auf welcher Grundlage man da den Transport verweigern könnte, selbst wenn auf dem Karton ein fettes "Canyon Mountainbikes" drauf steht .

Daher: online buchen, zum Flughafen marschieren, fliegen. Vor Überraschungen ist man natürlich nie ganz sicher... das hängt immer auch von der Laune des Checkin-Mitarbeiters ab.


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (11. März 2014)

Hallo Stuntzi,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche und schnelle Antwort! Werde mal mein Glück versuchen...

Helmut


----------



## stuntzi (11. März 2014)

Viel Erfolg, wird schon klappen. Andalusien ist super!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. März 2014)

Beim Rückflug von LaPalma haben sie Bekannten letztes Jahr die Kartons auf gemacht. Alles, was nicht zum Bike gehört (Helm, Protektoren, Schuhe etc.) mussten sie raus nehmen. 
Dieses Jahr im Januar bei mir haben sie nix gemacht. Noch nicht mal gewogen.
Geht wohl alles nach Lust und Laune dort.


----------



## festus hagen (31. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Air Berlin?

Wir fliegen im November nach La Palma. In den Beförderungsbedingungen steht:
"...verpackt in Hülle o.ä...."

Würde es ausreichen, wenn ich z.B. nur eine stabile Folie drüberstülpe? Hätte den Vorteil, das Bike lässt sich noch schieben.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2015)

Ja reicht. Musst dann beim Rückflug nur rechtzeitig da sein, um die stundenlangen Diskussionen mit dem Personal zu führen.

Nimm einen Karton, oder eine Tasche. Spart Zeit und Ärger.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (15. November 2015)

Mal ein Update zu Condor und Biketransport auf die Kanaren: Obwohl auf der Condor-Website Stand 15. November 2015 noch die o.g. 30KG stehen darf das Rad inklusive Verpackung (!) nur noch 20 Kilo wiegen. Bei 14 Kilo Bike und 8 Kilo für die Evoc-Tasche kommt das nicht hin, laut mehrfach hinterfragter Auskunft der Hotline MUSS in diesem Fall ein Übergepäck-Paket hinzugebucht werde. Das kleinste mit 5KG kostet 49,99 und das Fahrrad selbst mittlerweile 69,99 € (Normalpreis Zone 2, d.h. Kanaren), d.h. man ist bei Condor mittlerweile bei 120 € für die einfache Strecke (!!!) wenn man ein durchschnittliches MTB im dafür vorgesehenem Behältnis mitnehmen möchte. 

Ebenfalls mehrfach hinterfragt haben wir ob sich das Mehrgewicht von Bike in Tasche mit dem Freigepäck, in unserem Fall 25 KG verrechnen lässt. Auch das wurde von der Condor-Hotline mehrfach ausdrücklich und vor allem auch unhöflich verneint. 

Nach Rücksprache mit Atlantic Cycling wird davor gewarnt sich am Flughafen auf die in unserem Fall am 13.11.15 ausgestellte "Reservierungsbestätigung / Rechnung für Sonderleistungen - zur Vorlage am Check-in" zu berufen in der 30 KG nach wie vor ausdrücklich drinstehen. Mit Verweis auf die AGB und ein laufendes "System-Update" würden die Schalterbediensteten das Bike erst einchecken wenn man 15 € pro Kilo (!!) nicht angemeldetes Übergepäck am Schalter bezahlt.

Bottom Line für mich: Die Condor-Konditionen sind aktuell m.E. ein intransparenter Abripp, der Service unfreundlich und kaum zu erreichen ("ihre Position in der Warteschlange beträgt 60 Minuten..."). Das wird nach Möglichkeit der letzte Flug mit Condor und auf jeden Fall der letzte Bike-Transport mit diesem Laden. Für 240 Euro kriege ich bei Atlantic-Cycling ein top ausgestattetes Liteville mit Rundum-Service, die Preise der anderen Stationen kenne ich nicht. Und nur mit Karton oder Plastiktüte werde ich mein Liteville nicht den Gepäckschmeissern anvertrauen.

Best regards,
Pitr

Als Nachtrag zum Thema Hülle/Karton/normales Gepäckstück zitiere ich einen wohl schon aktualisierten Teil der Condor-Website: "Die Summe der Außenmaße pro Gepäckstück darf 158 cm (Länge + Breite + Höhe) nicht überschreiten", dürfte außer mit einem Klapprad schwierig werden.


----------



## scylla (16. November 2015)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> Mal ein Update zu Condor und Biketransport auf die Kanaren: Obwohl auf der Condor-Website Stand 15. November 2015 noch die o.g. 30KG stehen darf das Rad inklusive Verpackung (!) nur noch 20 Kilo wiegen. Bei 14 Kilo Bike und 8 Kilo für die Evoc-Tasche kommt das nicht hin, laut mehrfach hinterfragter Auskunft der Hotline MUSS in diesem Fall ein Übergepäck-Paket hinzugebucht werde. Das kleinste mit 5KG kostet 49,99 und das Fahrrad selbst mittlerweile 69,99 € (Normalpreis Zone 2, d.h. Kanaren), d.h. man ist bei Condor mittlerweile bei 120 € für die einfache Strecke (!!!) wenn man ein durchschnittliches MTB im dafür vorgesehenem Behältnis mitnehmen möchte.




Sicher, dass die Gepäckbestimmungen auch für bereits gebuchte Flüge nachträglich geändert werden können? Wir haben noch mit den alten Bedingungen gebucht und auf der Buchungsbestätigung auch die 30kg draufstehen. Das müsste doch dann eigentlich bindend gelten, können die dann trotzdem Übergepäckszuschlag verlangen?

In Zukunft heißt das wohl: kein Condor mehr.
Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich auf 20kg kommen sollte, unmöglich, 25kg wäre auch schon sportlich. 240€ fürs Fahrrad (das dann 25kg wiegt und im Frachtraum transportiert wird), während der Flug für den Menschen, der mehr als das Doppelte wiegt, und einen beheizten Sitz beansprucht, im Zweifelsfall weniger kostet, ist einfach nur noch kackdreist.

Edit: ich habe eben bei der Hotline angerufen (Wartezeit am Morgen Gott sei Dank nur 1min) und wurde freundlich (wirklich freundlich, kann man nicht maulen) darüber informiert, dass ich mich auf die 30kg auf meiner Buchungsbestätigung verlassen kann. Es würde laut Information des Hotlinemitarbeiters keine Schwierigkeiten am Flughafen geben, wenn ich die Buchungsbestätigung vorlege. Dies habe ich extra mehrfach nachgefragt und klar gemacht, dass ich bei jeglichen Problemen rechtlich gegen aufgerufene Kosten vorgehen würde, und er hat mehrfach bestätigt, dass ich keinerlei Probleme oder Zusatzkosten mit einem 30kg Bikekoffer zu erwarten hätte. *knockonwood* dass die Flughafenmitarbeiter das auch so halten. Wenn irgendjemand dort irgendwelche Probleme wegen meinem Gepäck machen will, werde ich vor Publikum ausfallend werden.
For the records habe ich gleich noch zu Protokoll gegeben, dass ich nie wieder mit Condor fliegen werde, weil das 20kg Sportgepäcklimit inakzeptabel ist. Wahrscheinlich hat er's nicht mal aufgeschrieben.


----------



## stuntzi (16. November 2015)

Für Radflieger kann man mittlerweile auch wieder airberlin empfehlen, die haben ihr Konzept völlig umgekrempelt. In den Tarifen mit Freigepäck kann man jetzt direkt beim online-buchen den "Koffer" durch ein "Fahrrad" ersetzen, ohne Zusatzkosten. Habs getestet, funktioniert.


----------



## mali5 (17. November 2015)

ergänzend zu Air Berlin: wer neben dem Bikekoffer ein weiteres Gepäckstück aufgeben möchte, für den lohnt evt der Kauf einer Air Berlin Service Card. Für 119,- bei 12 Monaten Gültigkeit je Flug ein zusätzliches Gepäckstück, also zB bei Tarif FlyDeal 2 Gepäckstücke bis 32kg, eines davon darf dann zB der Bikekoffer sein. Lohnt natürlich insbes dann, wenn man mehrfach nutzt.

PS: Hab mit Air Berlin nicht nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ist halt ein Billigflieger mit entsprechend billigem Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2015)

mali5 schrieb:


> ergänzend zu Air Berlin: wer neben dem Bikekoffer ein weiteres Gepäckstück aufgeben möchte, für den lohnt evt der Kauf einer Air Berlin Service Card. Für 119,- bei 12 Monaten Gültigkeit je Flug ein zusätzliches Gepäckstück, also zB bei Tarif FlyDeal 2 Gepäckstücke bis 32kg, eines davon darf dann zB der Bikekoffer sein. Lohnt natürlich insbes dann, wenn man mehrfach nutzt.
> 
> PS: Hab mit Air Berlin nicht nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ist halt ein Billigflieger mit entsprechend billigem Service.


Wobei man immer beachten muss, das Airberlin nicht immer Airberlin ist, sondern manchmal Iberia - und die nehmen quasi keine Fahrräder mit! Beim Buchen also auf die ABXXXX Flugnummer achten.
Die topbonusservicecard ist für alle im Gülitgkeitszeitraum GEBUCHTEN (nicht nur die angetretenen) Flüge gültig.


----------



## mali5 (17. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wobei man immer beachten muss, das Airberlin nicht immer Airberlin ist, sondern manchmal Iberia - und die nehmen quasi keine Fahrräder mit! Beim Buchen also auf die ABXXXX Flugnummer achten.
> Die topbonusservicecard ist für alle im Gülitgkeitszeitraum GEBUCHTEN (nicht nur die angetretenen) Flüge gültig.



Äh, das kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen bzw muss es sogar bestreiten. War wohl mal so, hab das auch mal nutzen können. Wurde aber dahin gehend geändert, das die Service Card beim Flug gültig sein muss. Habe da (schon 2013) beim Checkin mal teuer nachzahlen dürfen, war dann pro Strecke (!) 120 Euro zusätzlich.

Das mit Iberia war mir neu, guter Tipp!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2015)

mali5 schrieb:


> Äh, das kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen bzw muss es sogar bestreiten. War wohl mal so, hab das auch mal nutzen können. Wurde aber dahin gehend geändert, das die Service Card beim Flug gültig sein muss. Habe da (schon 2013) beim Checkin mal teuer nachzahlen dürfen, war dann pro Strecke (!) 120 Euro zusätzlich.
> 
> Das mit Iberia war mir neu, guter Tipp!


 
Oh...?


----------



## pitr_dubovich (21. November 2015)

Nochmal ein kleines Update zum Thema Bike mit Condor: Habe meinen Biketransport für 15.12. La Palma storniert und im Rahmen des Telefonats (Kollege will nach wie vor sein Bike mitnehmen) folgende nun vollkommen schräge Info auf mehrmalige Nachfrage inkl. Warteschleife bestätigt bekommen: Auch zusätzlich gebuchte Übergepäck-Pakete können nicht mit einem Fahrradtransport verrechnet werden, wenn das Fahrrad schwerer als 20 KG ist (das wurde nochmals bestätigt und auf die Condor-Website verwiesen) muss in jedem Fall egal wie lange vorher man das weiß oder anzumelden versucht jedes Kilo am Schalter extra bezahlt werden (Zone 2 15€/kg einfach), eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe es nicht und binden sei was auf der Website steht.

Auf die  freundlich aber nicht ironisch vorgebrachte Nachfrage mit welcher Begründung wurde mir erläutert, dass reguläres Gepäck soundso viel Zentimer hoch/lang/breit sei das Fahrrad aber größere Ausmaße. Dass hier Äpfel mit Birnen, Zentimeter mit Kilogramm verglichen werden, dass das Bike in seiner Tasche unabhängig von seinem Gewicht immer den gleichen Raum einnimmt, man ja zähneknirschend bereit sei das Mehrgewicht zu vergüten aber von der Airline gezwungen wird die überhöhten Schalterpreise zu zahlen, dass viele Kunden wahrscheinlich doppelt zahlen weil sie auch zuerst die Info bekommen haben sich ein Übergepäck-Paket zu kaufen wenn sie mit dem Bike und nicht mit dem Rennrad fahren wollen und dann mitgeteilt bekommen, dass sie sich das in die Haare schmieren können…….

Vergesst es einfach. Selbst wenn ihr die Call Center-Aushilfe davon überzeugt, dass hier ein sowohl wiedersinniger als auch übler Abripp passiert, was soll er/sie denn tun? Nicht mehr Condor fliegen ist was ich tun kann und werde. Darüber hinaus lautet mein meine Empfehlung: 30KG Buchungsbestätigung bereithalten, hoffen, dass man nicht gewogen wird, falls sie doch Sattel samt Stütze, Pedale etc. in das in unserem Fall reichlich zugestandene Freigepäck überführen.

So eine dreckige Kundenverarsche, sorry, mir fehlen immer noch die Worte. 

Best regards,
zukünftig Leihbike- und mehr in den Alpen fahrender Pitr


----------



## scylla (21. November 2015)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus lautet mein meine Empfehlung: 30KG Buchungsbestätigung bereithalten, hoffen, dass man nicht gewogen wird, falls sie doch Sattel samt Stütze, Pedale etc. in das in unserem Fall reichlich zugestandene Freigepäck überführen.



Wiegen tun sie auf jeden Fall, das kannst du vergessen. War schon letztes Jahr so. Man darf am Check-In den Radkoffer aufs Gepäckband heben zum wiegen.
Ich hatte meinem Hotline-Anruf nochmal vorsichtshalber eine schriftliche Notiz über das Kontaktformular folgen lassen und höflich aber deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich
- auf meinen gebuchten und schriftlich bestätigten 30kg Sportgepäck bestehe
- keine Hemmungen haben werde, am Flughafen vor Publikum eine schöne laute Showeinlage abzuliefern, falls mir irgendwer am Check-In krumm kommt
- genausowenig Hemmungen haben werde, rechtlich gegen irgendwelche am Check-In aufgerufenen Extra-Kosten vorzugehen
- nicht mehr mit Condor fliegen werde, solange die Sportgepäcksregelungen so bleiben
- es absolut nicht nachvollziehbar finde, dass ein Gepäckstück einen Bruchteil eines Passagiers wiegt und preislich mit einem Vielfachen eines Passagiers berechnet wird.

Jeder, der sich ärgert und bemüßigt fühlt, kann ja auch mal ein entsprechendes Textlein absenden 
Falls das viele tun steigen die Chancen, dass die Flughafen-Mitarbeiter gebrieft werden, zumindest die "Altbuchungen" ohne Stress durchzuwinken.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (21. November 2015)

Ist mein vierter La Palma Trip, das letzte Mail dieses Jahr im März, wurde bisher nur einmal auf dem Rückflug gewogen (Hinflug jeweils Vorabend Checkin, vielleicht macht das einen Unterschied).

Ich habe hier auch eine Buchungsbestätigung mit 30 kg (gehabt da jetzt storniert), Screenshots von dem Chat, zwei Anfragen und eine Reklamation über die Kontakformulare abgesetzt mit der dringenden Bitte klare Infos zu bekommen, kam nichts zurück außer jeweils der Eingangsbestätigung. Drei Anrufe bei der Hotline, jeweils mit mehr als zehn Minuten Wartezeit, drei unterschiedliche Auskünfte.

Für mich ist die Sache durch, Showeinlagen und juristische Nacharbeiten entsprechen nicht meinem Verständnis von Urlaub. Ich freue mich auf mein 601 Leihbike, größeres Kaliber macht auch mal Spaß.

Happy Trails,
Pitr


----------



## scylla (22. November 2015)

Leihbike ist für uns keine Option. Sowohl logistisch als auch preislich, da wir auf eigene Faust unterwegs sind. 
Da ich eine andere Auskunft als du von der Hotline erhalten habe (-> die 30kg gelten auf jeden Fall), werden wir es darauf ankommen lassen. Eine andere sinnvolle Option gäbe es eh nicht.
Aber ja, ich freue mich auch definitiv nicht darauf, mich gleich beim Abflug ärgern zu müssen. Das einzige, was ich dagegen tun kann, ist, zu versuchen vorher soweit es geht alles abzuklären. We will see. Ich werde dann nochmal ein Update tippen, wenn wir es (hoffentlich zusammen mit unseren Fahrrädern) auf die Kanaren geschafft haben.


----------



## stuntzi (22. November 2015)

Bikefliegen ist doch immer wieder ein Spaß . Bei den Hotlines hab ich auch schon öfter die grusligsten Horrorgeschichten gehört... aber am Checkin ging dann doch immer alles gut. Kann mich bei einigen Dutzend Flügen nicht an ein einziges Mal erinnern, wo ich irgendwas nachbezahlen musste oder gar nicht mit durfte.


----------



## fissenid (23. November 2015)

Hallo!

laut Ryanair AGB im Netz sind Räder bis 30 kg erlaubt! https://www.ryanair.com/de/de/nutzl...ungen#article-termsandconditionsar_1403547680


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. November 2015)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Bikefliegen ist doch immer wieder ein Spaß



ich hab mal den Smily korrigiert


----------



## stuntzi (23. November 2015)

Steigt halt mal auf nen gescheiten Karton um, dann klappts auch noch mit den 20 Kilo : - ). Letztens hab ich so ein Teil am Olbia-Airport ins Gebüsch gestopft und nach zehn Tagen beim Abflug wieder rausgefischt. Das macht man mit sackteuren Bikekoffern auch eher nicht.


----------



## stuntzi (2. Dezember 2015)

Apropos Karton... Neben Air Berlin ist "norwegian" auch noch eine sehr gute Airline für Radlkanarenflieger. Alleinstellungsmerkmal bei norwegian sind die großzugügigen Mindestmaße für Koffer: 250x79x112. Das Bike im Karton fliegt damit als normales Gepäckstück für 9E, mit 20kg kommt man in Pappe gut hin. Radlkofferer werdens vom Gewicht her nicht ganz schaffen.

Flüge gibts ab 79E oneway, macht Laune.

Ergebniszusammenfassung bisher:
airberlin und norwegian hui,
condor und tuifly pfui. 

edit: merk grad, ich hatte norwegian in diesem fred schon mal empfohlen. na macht nix... dann halt als update. konditionen immer noch gut... die ändern sich ja derzeit am laufenden Band. Ein Bikeflieger-Wiki wär vielleicht ganz praktisch...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2015)

Norwegian - von wo fliegen die denn...?

Ein Canyonkarton wiegt 5.6kg. Da passt ein Bike und ein wenig Knieschonerpolsterung nicht unbedingt in das 23kg Limit!!
Eine Evoc oder gleichwertig wiegt an die 9kg. 
Ich hab mir daher jetzt den Vaude Big Bike Bag geholt, ist an sich nur eine ungepolsterte Tüte, aber wiegt nur 2.2kg. 
Da passt mein 18kg Bike dann mit ein wenig Auspolsterung im Limit von 23kg rein. Man darf anderen Kram da aber nicht mit rein packen!

Wenn ich die Klamotten für 1 Woche in meinen Rucksack bekomme, hab ich dann nur 8kg Handgepäck. 2kg Plastiktüte dazu ist ja auch noch erlaubt. Sollte bei schönem Wetter gehen ...


----------



## stuntzi (2. Dezember 2015)

norwegian fliegt von München mindestens mal nach Teneriffa Süd (sitz grad am Gate) und Gran Canaria.

Mein Bike Guard Karton von Canyon ist unter 4kg. Ich hab aber auch nicht mehr das ganze Original-Gedöns drin, damit ist der echt monsterstabil. Die ändern auch immer mal wieder Größen etc.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ein Bikeflieger-Wiki wär vielleicht ganz praktisch...



extrem praktisch sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Norwegian - von wo fliegen die denn



Berlin Schönefeld. Ist nicht so weit weg von Dir 
Übermorgen wieder für 90€ nach Teneriffa.


----------



## stuntzi (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Zeiten, wo man noch mit einem Fläschchen Kettenöl verreisen durfte, sind wohl auch vorbei. Ich glaub hier drehn alle am Rad... hoffe die werten Herren von der Security haben die Kette auch gleich noch abgeschleckt... sicher ist sicher.


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2015)

Pass auf, sonst lassen sie noch das Dämpferöl aus der Gabel ab!


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2015)

Bittebitte, erzähl niemand jemals einem Flughafenmitarbeiter, dass an einem Mountainbike hydraulische Elemente verbaut sind. Sonst konfiszieren die am Ende noch die Bremse und die Federgabel.


----------



## Hugo (3. Dezember 2015)

Hatten im Vielfliegerforum gerade darüber gesprochen
http://www.vielfliegertreff.de/airl...t-sein-fahrrad-am-guenstigsten-mitnehmen.html
Was vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant sein könnte ist eurowings. Die bieten ne Kreditkarte für 59€ im Jahr an. Wer mit der Kreditkarte seine Flüge bucht, darf kostenlos sein Rad mitnehmen. Steht so auch in der Dezemberausgabe der Bike (daher hatte ich ursprünglich die info)
Die Kreditkarte entspricht von den Leistungen der goldenen Miles&More World Business, inkl. Mietwagenversicherung....werde daher wohl nächstes Jahr umsteigen, da mich deren Mutterkonzern (LH) immer mehr Zeit und Nerven kostet und ich die Faxen langsam dick hab


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. 

Scheinbar darf man bald nur noch als Pauschalterrorist reisen.


----------



## stuntzi (10. Dezember 2015)

Slightly of topic: Ich seh grad, dass Binter Canarias offensichtlich Fahrräder ohne Aufpreis transportiert, sofern das zulässige Gepäckgewicht (+5kg extra Sportbonus) nicht überschritten wird. Keine Verpackungsvorschriften. Das wär ne Option für die Kapverden, wenn man von Deutschland nix gescheites findet... oder nur Airlines mit Mondpreisen für Bikes. Binter fliegt von Gran Canaria nach Sal ab 100 Euro... da könnte man sich ein paar Tage auf Granne "eingrooven" und dann weiter nach Santo Antao für die "richtigen Trails" .


----------



## rayc (10. Dezember 2015)

Hey, das ist ein wichtige Info! 

Müssen wir dann mal checken.

P.S.: Sehe gerade das du Sal schreibst ...
Ist ziemlich doof.

Dann doch lieber über Amsterdam oder Lisabon.


----------



## stuntzi (10. Dezember 2015)

Sal ist natürlich doof... braucht immer noch den lokalen Flughüpfer (ca 50E, bike free) nach Sao Vicente, dann eine Fähre. Sao Vicente direkt ging damals nicht wirklich... nur zu absoluten Mondpreisen (sowohl Person als auch Bike) mit irgendwelchem Portugiesenkram.

Santo Antao ist wirklich nicht leicht zu erreichen .

Bei dem Lokalhüpfer muss man auch schauen, dass die Bikebox nicht gar zu groß ist. Sonst gibts Probleme im kleinen Laderaum. Mein Canyon-Bikeguard hat gerade so hinter die Luke gepasst...


----------



## bonusheft (11. Dezember 2015)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich die Diskussion mit den Condorpreisen nicht. Auf der Homepage sind nachwievor max. 30kg für Fahrräder angegeben (Zone 2, Sportgepäck Gruppe B, 55 EUR - 60 EUR).

https://www.condor.com/de/flug-vorbereiten/gepaeck-tiere/sport-sondergepaeck/sportgepaeck.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (11. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade nachgeschaut!

Es steht da wieder 30kg!

Unser Kundenunmut scheint Wirkung gezeigt zu haben.

Falls Condor bei 30 kg bleibt, werden ich auch in Zukunft weiterhin mit Condor fliegen.

Freut mich!


----------



## stuntzi (11. Dezember 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Falls Condor bei 30 kg bleibt, werden ich auch in Zukunft weiterhin mit Condor fliegen.


Hey... es gibt mittlerweile echt viele Alternativen mit Bike umsonst. Condor und tuifly sollte man boykottieren!

OK... ich vergesse dabei immer die 29-Kilo-Downhiller-Bikekoffer-Fraktion...


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2015)

Mein "leichtes" Hardtail wiegt 13kg und meine Tasche 8kg. Zack, da haben wir schon das Dilemma.
Mit Pappschachtel würde's grad so gehen wenn ich sonst nix mitnehme. Ans Fully bräuchte ich da gar nicht zu denken.


----------



## stuntzi (11. Dezember 2015)

Mitm Hardtail nach Gomera ist wie navigieren mit Garmin


----------



## pitr_dubovich (11. Dezember 2015)

Möglicherweise hat`s tatsächlich was gebracht, nach zwei wochen dann doch eine reaktion auf meine reklamation allerdings ohne die zugrundeliegende information, dafür aber von einem menschen mit einem namen:

*From:* Ihr Condor Kundenservice [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Dienstag, 8. Dezember 2015 18:24
*To:* Korsch, Sebastian <[email protected]>
*Subject:* Condor: CON-15/11-05156, Korsch,

Sehr geehrter Herr Korsch,

Aufgrund eines aktuell hohen E-Mail Aufkommens konnte Ihr Schreiben nicht, wie gewohnt, zeitnah beantwortet werden.

Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen, dass Sie mit einem Fahrrad bis 30KG und einem Koffer bis 20KG pro Person ohne weitere Kosten mit uns fliegen können. Falls Sie sich jetzt fragen, warum das Fahrrad 30KG haben darf,das Gewicht wurde hoch gesetzt. Die Bedingungen geändert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jennifer Lichterfeld








Condor Flugdienst GmbH
Customer Contact Center
Thomas-Cook-Platz 1
61440 Oberursel
GERMANY

Fon: +49 (0) 1 80 6 767 767 (0,20 €/Anruf)*
* 0,20€/Anruf aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,60€/Anruf


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2015)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Mitm Hardtail nach Gomera ist wie navigieren mit Garmin



Hmm, wusste gar nicht, dass Garmins so viel Spaß machen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir ja doch mal eins kaufen? 


(sorry für OT )


----------



## stuntzi (12. Dezember 2015)

Wers aus Preisgründen doch mal mit Karton statt Koffer probieren will... ich versteck die Dinger immer irgendwo flughafennah unter einem Baum und hol sie dann beim Rückflug wieder ab. Dazu nur Alpencrossgepäck, dann kannst du einfach losradeln und hast keinen Stress mit Unterkunft oder Mietwagen oder Bussen oder sonstwas.




Gut getarnter Bikebox-Aufbewahrungs-Geheimbaum am Flughafen Teneriffa Süd: N 28.05076° , W 016.57723°. Gibt aber am TFS-Airport auch Boxen zu kaufen (15E), falls die Spanier doch mal zu gründlich aufgeräumt haben sollten. Oder man organisiert sich vorher eine in nem Bikeshop in Los Cristianos (bicisports, Paseo Pérez Valero, 9, N 28.05475° , W 016.71563°), dann halt mit Bus statt Bike zum Airport.


----------



## fissenid (14. Dezember 2015)

Alles gut so.... ABER

Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Bike zur Unterkunft? Im Polo mit 2 Personen, 2 Koffer und das Bike..... klappt eher nicht!


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2015)

Bus... Taxi... größeres Mietauto... ?

außerdem passt in einen Polo 2 Personen+2 Koffer + 1 Bike vollkommen problemlos rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. Dezember 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Alles gut so.... ABER
> 
> Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Bike zur Unterkunft? Im Polo mit 2 Personen, 2 Koffer und das Bike..... klappt eher nicht!



Bei uns waren zwei verpackte Bikes, zwei Personen und Gepäck für 11 Tage im Clio.


----------



## stuntzi (14. Dezember 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Alles gut so.... ABER
> Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem Bike zur Unterkunft? Im Polo mit 2 Personen, 2 Koffer und das Bike..... klappt eher nicht!


Radeln? Bus fahren? Bei mir sind Flugreisen immer wie Alpencrosse: Kein Mietwagen, keine feste Unterkunft, Rucksack statt Koffer, einfach vom Flughafen losbiken und am Ende halt dort wieder ankommen. Wenns nicht grad über Silvester geht, findet man auch auf den diversen "Pauschalinseln" relativ problemlos bezahlbare Unterkünfte für jeweils eine Nacht. Zwei Wochen an einem Platz stationiert wär mit schnell zu langweilig. Man ist auch irgendwie viel freier in der Routenwahl... zb nach drei Tagen Granne mit dem Schiff nach Teneriffa, dort zwei Tage, dann weiterschippern nach La Palma und später von dort zurückfliegen.

Das kommt irgendwie in den Köpfen der Biker noch nicht so ganz an. Alpencrosse macht jeder, aber Flugreisen sind quasi IMMER mit ner festen Unterkunft und Auto verbunden. Verstehe nicht ganz warum... auf ner warmen Kanaren-Insel hat man eher noch weniger Gepäck zu transportieren als auf nem kalten Alpencross... und Auto fahren muss man daheim eh genug.

Wenns unbedingt sein muss, passt aber auch in kleine Mietwägen mit ein bisserl Schlichtung erstaunlich viel rein. Man muss ja den Verleiher nicht gerade dabei zuschauen lassen, wie man seine Rücksitzpolster mit den Kettenblättern malträtiert


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich seh das andersrum, mir wär so ein Cross zu doof. Sowohl in den Alpen als auch anderswo. Ich bin doch nicht mein eigener Esel, außerdem beschäftige ich mich lieber mit Biken als mit Unterkunftssuchen 
Aber ist ja auch irrelevant. Der eine mag's so und der nächste anders.
Wie man mit Gepäck von a nach b kommt hat erstens nix mit Fliegen zu tun, zweitens nix spezifisch mit Kanaren, und drittens überlegt man sich sowas am besten vor man einen bestimmten Mietwagen bucht . Wir nehmen meistens irgendwas aus der Großraum-Holzklasse. Berlingo/Kangoo/Doblo oder irgendsowas. Da kriegt man ausreichend viele Leute und ausreichend viel Gepäck vollkommen stressfrei reingeschoben ohne Tetris zu spielen und kostet meistens sogar weniger als eine Limousine.
Aber der Polo passt, das Zeugs geht da schon irgendwie rein. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, fährt halt einer mit Bus oder Taxi zur Unterkunft, ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## stuntzi (14. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich seh das andersrum, mir wär so ein Cross zu doof. Sowohl in den Alpen als auch anderswo. Ich bin doch nicht mein eigener Esel


Na gut... seh ich ein... Helm und Protektoren wiegen bei dir auch schon so viel wie das komplette Kontinentaldurchquerungsgepäck anderer Biker .


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2015)

pah  Pass bloß auf, du fängst auch schon an ein Weichei zu werden, ich hab da letztens Protektoren an dir gesehen


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2016)

*Aktualisierung!*

*Airberlin nimmt seit Anfang 2016 NUR noch "Gepäck" bis 23kg mit, Sportgepäck kostet IMMER extra (70€/Strecke einfach), egal ob das dann das einzige Gepäckstück ist!
Mit der TOPBONUSSERVICECARD für 119€ (gilt 1 Jahr) kann man nur noch Sportgepäck bis 23kg (früher 32kg) mitnehmen. Wiegt es mehr, kostet es trotzdem SATT extra!*

Tja....EVOC Bikebag geht nur noch mit Carbon Hardtail. Oder halt soviel zahlen, dass ein Mietbike günstiger kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Tja....EVOC Bikebag geht nur noch mit Carbon Hardtail. Oder halt soviel zahlen, dass ein Mietbike günstiger kommt.



Nun ja, für 140€ (oder 119€ Bonuscard) kriegt man aber kein gescheites Mietbike für zwei Wochen! 
23kg würde ich mit meinem Stahl FR-HT und Evoc Bag gerade noch hinkriegen, wenn ich sonst nix wesentliches dazu stopfe. Ein leichtes Fully (12-13kg ist auch für ein Fully realistisch) geht auch noch, und wenn man einen Karton nimmt würde sogar ein 15kg Brummer gehen. Immerhin deutlich besser als 20kg, 23kg ist schon realistischer machbar, auch wenn's nicht supertoll ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

Condor hat (wieder?) 30kg für Fahrräder


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2016)

Naja - Airberlin verlangt ja auch keinen Koffer. Geht auch in Frischhaltefolie, oder mit Vaude Bikesack (3kg).
Insofern sind wir wieder auf dem Stand von 2006, nur dass die TBSC damals glaub 60€ gekostet hat...



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Condor hat (wieder?) 30kg für Fahrräder


Condor auf die Kanaren:

_"Frühbucherpreis 54,99 €
Normalpreis 59,99 €
(one-way)
bis 30kg, darüber wie Übergepäck
anmeldepflichtig Fahrräder werden nur verpackt befördert."_


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja - Airberlin verlangt ja auch keinen Koffer. Geht auch in Frischhaltefolie, oder mit Vaude Bikesack (3kg).
> Insofern sind wir wieder auf dem Stand von 2006, nur dass die TBSC damals glaub 60€ gekostet hat...
> 
> 
> ...


Wo steht denn bei der Condor dass ein Koffer erforderlich ist?
Oder hatte mal jemand Schwierigkeiten?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn bei der Condor dass ein Koffer erforderlich ist?
> Oder hatte mal jemand Schwierigkeiten?


Keine Ahnung. Verpackt ist "Frischhaltefolie" nach meiner Ansicht. Besser fragen...!


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2016)

Bei Condor steht, dass es verpackt sein muss:

_"12.5. Transportverpackungen für Sport- und Sondergepäck
Die Beförderung von Sport- und Sondergepäck ist nur in dafür geeigneten Transportverpackungen bzw. Transportbehältnissen möglich."
_
Was eine "geeignete Transportverpackung" im Detail ist, dürfte dem Bodenpersonal einen großen Interpretationsspielraum frei lassen.

Der Dame am Checkin will ich lieber nicht verklickern müssen, dass Frischhaltefolie eine "geeignete Transportverpackung" ist. Könnte ggf in eine längere Diskussion ausarten und wenn man Pech hat, wird das Fahrrad stehen gelassen. Nimmt man halt eine leichte ungepolsterte Tasche, das dürfte schon eher problemlos durchgehen und wiegt auch nicht so viel mehr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2016)

OK, alles klar


----------



## stuntzi (18. Januar 2016)

Weils hier rein passt und meine Empfehlungen betrifft:

norwegian hat sich letztens zum ersten Mal quergestellt und den Transport eines im Karton verpackten Bikes zum Kofferpreis verweigert, obwohl Mindestmaße und Gewicht eingehalten wurden => 50E extra.

airberlin hat die Bedingungen wieder geändert, man kann nicht mehr "Bike" statt "Koffer" mitnehmen. Kostet jetzt 70E pro Strecke extra.

Damit hab ich aktuell keine bike-for-free-Empfehlungen mehr... airdolomiti eventuell... aber das geht nur für Kurzstrecke nach Italien. Für die typischen Ferieninseln fällt mir nix mehr ein.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte für 225€ das Giant Reign 1.5 LTD,für 6 Tage gemietet. Aber die meisten kamen mit ihren eigenen Bike's. Entweder in der EVOC Tasche oder im Bikekarton. Air Berlin war da noch bei 30Kg und Condor 23kg. 
Meine Reise war vom 28.12-07.01.16 auf La Palma.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (18. Januar 2016)

Gestern mit Air Berlin zurückgekommen, verlief alles top, Gewicht wurde weder aufm Hin- noch aufm Rückflug kontrolliert, auch sonst absolut keine Probleme, trotz sehr großer Pappkiste..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2016)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Gestern mit Air Berlin zurückgekommen, verlief alles top, Gewicht wurde weder aufm Hin- noch aufm Rückflug kontrolliert, auch sonst absolut keine Probleme, trotz sehr großer Pappkiste..


 
wieviel kg durfte deine bike kiste bei air berlin haben, mir wurde soeben mitgeteilt, das es ab heuer nur noch 23kg schwer sein darf


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieviel kg durfte deine bike kiste bei air berlin haben, mir wurde soeben mitgeteilt, das es ab heuer nur noch 23kg schwer sein darf


 
Ja ab 1.1.2016 gebucht ist das so -  gut dass ich vorher gebucht hab!

Wobei meine Fanes im Vaude Bikebag genau 23kg wiegt.


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja ab 1.1.2016 gebucht ist das so -  gut dass ich vorher gebucht hab!
> 
> Wobei meine Fanes im Vaude Bikebag genau 23kg wiegt.


 des is echt a witz, die wissen nemmer wie sie ihr kunden vergraulen könna


----------



## rayc (21. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieviel kg durfte deine bike kiste bei air berlin haben, mir wurde soeben mitgeteilt, das es ab heuer nur noch 23kg schwer sein darf


Ein Karton wiegt etwa 5 kg
Die Evoc-Tasche 9.5 kg
Und ein Bikekoffer 13-15 kg

Vom Schutz ist ein Karton auch nicht schlechter.
Nass sollte er halt nicht werden.
Das wäre evt. eine Möglichkeit um Gewicht einzusparen.

Ein reine Schutzhülle ist leichter aber mir wäre es zu riskant.
Das Bodenpersonal geht mit Gepäck sehr ruppig um.


----------



## jedy (21. Januar 2016)

die air berlin neuregelung betrifft doch nur servicecard inhaber. ohne selbige war die standardgrenze bei 23kg (70 € je strecke). das 30kg gepäck ohne servicecard war auch schon vorher wesentlich teurer (120 € je strecke). 

mit einem einigermaßen leichten endurobike sollte es inkl. evoc-bag also noch möglich sein. bin schon 4x so geflogen und bin mit meinem last herb je nach reifen immer bei 23k +-300 gramm gelandet. beim rückflug im dezember 2014 von LP hat die dame beim sperrgepäck mich noch gefragt was die tasche wiegt, worauf ich 23kg antwortete. die waage hat den 23,3 kg angezeigt und sie hat mich durchgewunken.

wenn es wirklich knirsch wird und sie sich anstellen, kann man ja auch noch die abgeschraubten pedale ins handgepäck nehmen oder nen faltreifen.

aber klar, die 30kg für servicecard-inhaber war schon komfortabel. letzten dezember hätte ich sie aber auch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (21. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieviel kg durfte deine bike kiste bei air berlin haben, mir wurde soeben mitgeteilt, das es ab heuer nur noch 23kg schwer sein darf



Durfte 32 Kg wiegen, war auf dem Rückflug glaube ich sogar leicht drüber, aber wurde nicht gewogen, haben immer direkt die Aufkleber drauf bekommen. 23 Kg wären zumindest mit nem Freerider echt kaum möglich, vor allem wenn noch Protektoren etc. rein sollen. Hab ich bei der Flugbewertung mal reingeschrieben, wird aber sicher nichts helfen. Schade..


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

Och wenn genügend Leute maulen kann das schon was bringen. Condor hat ja (glücklicher Weise) auch wieder ziemlich schnell eine Rolle rückwärts gemacht.


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Och wenn genügend Leute maulen kann das schon was bringen. Condor hat ja (glücklicher Weise) auch wieder ziemlich schnell eine Rolle rückwärts gemacht.


Oh, von der Rolle vorwärts hatte ich garnichts mitbekommen  Ging die auch auf 23kg? 
Die EVOC-Tasche fällt dann bei 23kg aber raus, schließlich braucht man noch ein paar Ersatzteile, z.b. Reifen, Schläuche & Minimales Werkzeug...Ich hatte immer 30kg, eher noch ein wenig drüber als Gewicht des Bikebags


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> Oh, von der Rolle vorwärts hatte ich garnichts mitbekommen  Ging die auch auf 23kg?



Noch abstruser: die waren mal kurzzeitig bei 20kg 
Lies mal 2 Seiten zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Och wenn genügend Leute maulen kann das schon was bringen. Condor hat ja (glücklicher Weise) auch wieder ziemlich schnell eine Rolle rückwärts gemacht.


hab denen schon a mail gschrieben, aber wegen paar hansel werden di e eh nichs ändern


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab denen schon a mail gschrieben, aber wegen paar hansel werden di e eh nichs ändern



doch, ham se doch schon wieder. ist wieder zurück bei 30kg. schau mal auf die homepage.
von wegen die paar hansel. die surfer waren auch betroffen von der gewichtsänderung, die haben auch gesammelt die hotline terrorisiert, weil die dasselbe "problem" mit ihrem gepäck haben wie wir biker. wir haben uns da beim letzten flug mit einem pärchen unterhalten.
eigentlich waren bisher bei jedem condor flug wo wir drin saßen noch min 5 leute mit surf/bikegepäck am sperrgepäcksschalter. so ganz irrelevant ist das dann auch nimmer, zumal der sportgepäckskram ja in relation zum gewicht für die fluggesellschaften ordentlich asche abwirft, egal ob das jetzt 20 oder 30kg sind.
eigentlich versteh ich's net, warum die uns das leben so schwer machen. als mensch kriegst den flug hinterher geschmissen und magst dann im beheizten sitz hofiert werden. das radl wiegt einen bruchteil vom mensch und wird einfach unten in den laderaum reingeschmissen, und kostet mit pech mehr als der sitzplatz für den mensch. eigentlich sind möglichst viele biker im flieger doch das beste was denen passieren kann, steigert den profit.


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2016)

ich mein doch air berlin


----------



## Quechua (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

kann hier jemand etwas zum Thema Biketransport mit Iberia sagen. Lt. Iberia wird das Sportgepäck (bis 23kg, 75€ einfach) direkt am Schalter gezahlt.
Bei meiner Onlinebuchung hatte ich keine Möglichkeit das Sportgepäck zusätzlich anzukündigen. In der Hotline komme ich nicht durch und per Mail habe ich bisher keine Antwort auf die Frage, ob ich das Gepäck irgendwo voranmelden muss. Wäre unschön mit dem Bikekoffer da zu stehen und das Rad nicht mitnhemen zu dürfen.

Vielen Dank vorab für euren Input
Alex


----------



## mali5 (5. Februar 2016)

Quechua" data-source="post: 13564890"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann hier jemand etwas zum Thema Biketransport mit Iberia sagen. Lt. Iberia wird das Sportgepäck (bis 23kg, 75€ einfach) direkt am Schalter gezahlt.
> Bei meiner Onlinebuchung hatte ich keine Möglichkeit das Sportgepäck zusätzlich anzukündigen. In der Hotline komme ich nicht durch und per Mail habe ich bisher keine Antwort auf die Frage, ob ich das Gepäck irgendwo voranmelden muss. Wäre unschön mit dem Bikekoffer da zu stehen und das Rad nicht mitnhemen zu dürfen.
> ...



Hatte Anfang Januar Iberia + Bike gebucht

Bike hatte ich per tel. Hotline nachträglich gebucht. Anmelden solltest du das Bike auf jeden Fall, also besser nochmal bei der Hotline versuchen. Bestätigung per Email, Zahlung 75,- pro Strecke bei Checkin

Laut Auskunft der Hotline keine Gewichtsbegrenzung (was vermutlich max 32kg bedeutet). Ich rechne allerdings damit, dass das eine Falschauskunft wegen Unwissen war. Vermute mal 23kg ist Limit. Online hatte ich dazu nix gefunden.


----------



## Quechua (5. Februar 2016)

mali5 schrieb:


> Hatte Anfang Januar Iberia + Bike gebucht
> 
> Bike hatte ich per tel. Hotline nachträglich gebucht. Anmelden solltest du das Bike auf jeden Fall, also besser nochmal bei der Hotline versuchen. Bestätigung per Email, Zahlung 75,- pro Strecke bei Checkin
> 
> Laut Auskunft der Hotline keine Gewichtsbegrenzung (was vermutlich max 32kg bedeutet). Ich rechne allerdings damit, dass das eine Falschauskunft wegen Unwissen war. Vermute mal 23kg ist Limit. Online hatte ich dazu nix gefunden.


Besten Dank!
Hab es heute früh durch die Hotline geschafft, Bestätigung per Mail ist da, Gewicht habe ich leider vergessen zu erfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansvonStoffeln (8. Februar 2016)

Servus,

ich hab mal eine topic relatierte Frage. Ich fliege mit Ryanair im März nach Teneriffa. Ein Bike werde ich mir vor Ort mieten. Aber ich würde gerne meinen Bell Full 9 Carbon Helm mitnehmen, diesen würde ich ungerne ins normale Gepäck sprich Koffer/Rucksack tun. Lieber ins normale Handgepäck, hat jemand von euch schon einen FF mit dem Flugzeug speziell Ryanair transportiert?


Liebe Grüße
euer Hans!


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2016)

aus den Ryanair Gepäck-Bedingungen: "Pro Passagier ist ein Handgepäcksstück mit einem Gewicht von bis zu 10 kg sowie maximalen Abmessungen von 55 x 40 x 20 cm plus eine kleine Tasche mit maximalen Abmessungen von 35 x 20 x 20 cm zulässig*."

Miss deinen Fullface halt mal und schau ob er ins Handgepäck passen würde . Ryanair ist da streng, das Handgepäck wird nicht nur im Gewicht sondern auch in den Abmaßen kontrolliert. Wenn's zu groß ist kostet das saftig extra und wird in den Frachtraum gestopft oder es muss halt zu Hause bleiben.

Mein Tipp: Einfach ein paar Klamotten press ins Helminnere stopfen und ab damit in den normalen Koffer. Hab ich schon diverse Male so gemacht, auch bei Ryanair. Dem Helm tut das nix und der Platz im Koffer ist auch nicht verschwendet, wenn man ihn mit den Klamotten ausstopft.

PS: Visier abschrauben!


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (8. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach ein paar Klamotten press ins Helminnere stopfen und ab damit in den normalen Koffer. Hab ich schon diverse Male so gemacht, auch bei Ryanair. Dem Helm tut das nix und der Platz im Koffer ist auch nicht verschwendet, wenn man ihn mit den Klamotten ausstopft.



Ich hab da ein wenig Angst dass die Carbon Schale in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hab einen Kali Avatar II (auch Carbon-Ausführung). Das Teil war auf die oben beschriebene Art schon mehrfach auf den Kanaren.
Die Carbon Dinger sind für Belastung genauso ausgelegt wie Helme mit anderem Material in der Schale. Alles andere wäre ja auch bedenklich


----------



## HansvonStoffeln (8. Februar 2016)

Ich denke dann wandert der Helm inklusive Tasche in den Backpacker Rucksack  Werde Ihn dann noch schön ausstopfen wie beschrieben und das Beste hoffen! Ich danke Dir für die Infos.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2016)

Dein Helm hat weniger als 20cm....??? Grõsse XS...?


----------



## whurr (6. November 2016)

Hi Zusammen, das scheint sich ja hier als allgemeiner Bike-Mitnahme im Flieger Thread entwickelt zu haben.

Ich suchte Infos für Alternativen zu AirBerlin. Laut dem was ich hier gelesen habe werde ich mir Condor mal angucken.

Hat eventuell noch jemand einen weiteren Tip für Mallorca und/oder Malaga?

Nach den Änderungen von AirBerlin haben sie jetzt angefangen auch in D am Flughafen zu wiegen. Diesen April (und viele Jahre vorher) war das noch nicht so (zumindest in Düsseldorf). Damit kostet das trotz Service Card noch mal 50 EUR Aufpreis pro Strecke für über 23kg.


----------



## rayc (6. November 2016)

Condor und TUIFly sind momentan für Bikemitnahme zu empfehlen.
RyanAir ebenfalls, man sollte aber alles genau durchrechnen.

Ray


----------



## Duke_do (6. November 2016)

Mit der ServiceCard von Air Berlin kannst du zwar nur noch 23 Kg im Bikekoffer mit nehmen, aber das Sportgepäck ist zusätzlich zu zwei Koffern a 23 Kg. Da sollte man dann halt alles,was man früher im Bikekoffer hatte halt in den zweiten Koffer packen. Sind nun halt 3 * 23 Kg statt früher 2 * 32 Kg  

Gewogen haben die schon seit Jahren in Düsseldorf

Mobil gesendet


----------



## whurr (7. November 2016)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Mit der ServiceCard von Air Berlin kannst du zwar nur noch 23 Kg im Bikekoffer mit nehmen, aber das Sportgepäck ist zusätzlich zu zwei Koffern a 23 Kg. Da sollte man dann halt alles,was man früher im Bikekoffer hatte halt in den zweiten Koffer packen. Sind nun halt 3 * 23 Kg statt früher 2 * 32 Kg
> 
> Gewogen haben die schon seit Jahren in Düsseldorf
> 
> Mobil gesendet



Ach, das könnte glatt eine Lösung sein. Müsste noch einiges vom Bike ab ... aber machbar. Danke!

Hast Du das schon mal so gemacht?
Gibt man dann beim buchen einfach das zweite Gepäckstück und noch zusätzlich ein drittes als Bike an?
Das Interface haben sie ja auch wieder etwas geändert.

Mit Ddorf habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Gewogen wurde am Sperrgepäck schon immer. Seit neuerem sind sie allerdings sehr pingelig geworden.

@rayc Dir auch danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (7. November 2016)

Ich teste das nächste Woche.
Habe das Sportgepäck angemeldet.
Die zwei Koffer werden ich dann so aufgeben.

mobil gesendet


----------



## whurr (8. November 2016)

Dann erzähl doch bitte wie und ob es geklappt hat.
Schon mal einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## stevens28/2 (10. November 2016)

Habe noch ein Flugticket nach La Palma.....07.02. - 14.02.2017 - 182€ zuzügl. die Umbuchung Namen dann etwa 200€ oder auf ein anderes Datum (z.B. 3 wochen später) ...

gruß
oliver


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2016)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Flugticket nach La Palma.....07.02. - 14.02.2017 - 182€ zuzügl. die Umbuchung Namen dann etwa 200€ oder auf ein anderes Datum (z.B. 3 wochen später) ...
> 
> gruß
> oliver


Ist das mit Fahrrad (98.-€)?


----------



## stevens28/2 (11. November 2016)

Neeee, wollte mir was mieten...habe kein Bock mein Liebling auf Palma zu zerschrooten...wollte mit bei Magic oder so was leihen...
Ja große Gepäck liegt nochmal bei 98€ 
Kläre gerade noch die Umbuchung auf 3 Wochen später, dann passt es mir auch wieder..


----------



## trifi70 (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo, hier scheinen ja 1.Hand Infos zum aktuellen Gebaren der Airlines vorzuliegen. Erfahrungsgemäß wichtig, da sich das immer mal wieder ändern kann... 

Nächste Woche:
hin Air Berlin TXL - TFS
rück Norwegian Air TFS - SXF 

Koffer sind mehr als nötig angemeldet (Kinder reisen mit). Wir haben keine Service Card! Zu welchen Konditionen reisen Rennräder? Ich lese es so:

AB frei (wenn Koffer unter 23 kg). Aber: welche Größe ist hier erlaubt? (Ende 2015 gabs hier keinerlei Probleme)
Nor Air ebenfalls frei, Riesenmaß im Prinzip kein Problem, aber 20 kg Einschränkung. Ist das so richtig? 

Sperrgepäck müsste ich für AB anmelden, für Nor Air jedoch nicht. Korrekt?

Danke vorab für Info. Ev. macht es doch Sinn, Räder statt auszuleihen gleich mitzunehmen... wenns außer etwas Aufpreis fürs Taxi nix kostet.

Grüße!


----------



## whurr (19. Januar 2017)

Bei AB musst Du sie anmelden und es kostet gut Geld. Guck mal aus deren Website, da sind die Kosten erklärt.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Januar 2017)

Anmeldung vorab ist klar. Es ging früher (2015) die Umwandlung eines normalen Freigepäckstücks in ein Sportgepäck. Dann haben sie das zeitweise unterbunden. Dann sollte es seit Jahresmitte 2016 angeblich wieder funktionieren. Also nicht? Komisch ist auch, dass sie für Räder ein Maximalmaß der Verpackung angeben, welches ich sprengen würde (Höhe ist kritisch). Andererseits ist für normale Koffer nichts einschränkendes angegeben... Die WOLLEN uns doch verwirren, um noch den einen oder anderen Euro extra zu verdienen... 

Bei Norwegian Air wäre alles kein Problem? Also Größe passt, Fahrrad im "Koffer" egal. Nur Gewicht muss halt passen mit 20 kg? Krieg ich aber hin, sind ja nur Rennräder...


----------



## whurr (19. Januar 2017)

Ja, das ist alles keine Freude. Darum würde ich auch nur der aktuellen Info auf der Webseite vertrauen.

Wichtig ist auf alle Fälle, das das Fahrrad angemeldet ist ... also auch auf dem Ticket sichtbar ist. Zumindest bei AB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2017)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Anmeldung vorab ist klar. Es ging früher (2015) die Umwandlung eines normalen Freigepäckstücks in ein Sportgepäck. Dann haben sie das zeitweise unterbunden. Dann sollte es seit Jahresmitte 2016 angeblich wieder funktionieren. Also nicht? Komisch ist auch, dass sie für Räder ein Maximalmaß der Verpackung angeben, welches ich sprengen würde (Höhe ist kritisch). Andererseits ist für normale Koffer nichts einschränkendes angegeben... Die WOLLEN uns doch verwirren, um noch den einen oder anderen Euro extra zu verdienen...
> 
> Bei Norwegian Air wäre alles kein Problem? Also Größe passt, Fahrrad im "Koffer" egal. Nur Gewicht muss halt passen mit 20 kg? Krieg ich aber hin, sind ja nur Rennräder...


 
Was auf der Website steht, zählt:
Bike bis 30 h vor Abflug bis 23 kg  75 -115 € (je nach Strecke) - danach wird es noch teurer.


Wo das Fahrrad wie drin steckt, ist egal. Klarsichtfolie, Vaude-Sack, Evoc-Koffer, Pappkarton.
Solange es ein Fahrrad ist, ist es Sportgepäck und extra zu bezahlen. Ich weiss, das gabs mal anders.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Januar 2017)

Jut, bzw. "nix jut", dann lassen wirs. Für <20 Eur pro Tag bekommen wir vor Ort vernünftige Räder, wenn auch mit Shimano. Aber die Zickereien mit der Airline will ich mir im Urlaub dann doch nicht antun... Retrospektiv betrachtet hätte sich die Anschaffung der AB Service Card dann doch mal gelohnt.


----------



## Pattah (31. Januar 2017)

ALso ich fliege voraussichtlich im April nach Madeira. Wird mir vorher die Air Berlin Service Card holen. Beim Gewicht wird das allerdings eng. Mein Rad wiegt ca 14 kg. Heißt Hartschalenkoffer beispielsweise von Rose wäre als Lösung schonmal raus. bleibt eigentlich nur ein Bikesack oder Karton.

Hat jemand Vorschläge? Wo bekommt man so einen Karton?


----------



## Duke_do (31. Januar 2017)

Habe bei meinem 14 Kilo Rad die Evoc Tasche genommen. Sattel, Werkzeug und Pedale in den Koffer. Man hat mit der ServiceCard ja Sportgepäck plus 2 mal 23kg.

mobil gesendet


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2017)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem 14 Kilo Rad die Evoc Tasche genommen. Sattel, Werkzeug und Pedale in den Koffer. Man hat mit der ServiceCard ja Sportgepäck plus 2 mal 23kg.
> 
> mobil gesendet


Sicher? Ist das neu? Link?

Bislang war am Bike ab 23kg Übergepäck. Ob Pappkarton (vom Radladen) oder Evoc, das reichte dann nicht aus und man musste ordentlich draufzahlen.


----------



## Pattah (31. Januar 2017)

Ja Sportgepäck liegt trotzdem bei 23 kg oder? Aber gut Pedale und Sattel machen natürlich schon etwas Gewicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2017)

Die Evoc wiegt 9kg...ich kenne das so, dass die nie nachwiegen am Hinflug, erst am Rückflug...und dann sieht man Leute, die schweissgebadet ihre Koffer umpacken und Zeug in die Tonne werfen ...


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2017)

Mit Pappkarton oder Softtasche mit Isolierung bekommt man die 23kg hin (ausprobiert und nachgewogen), mit einem Hardcase oder der Evoc-Tasche wohl nur bei sehr leichten Rädern. Viel Luft für Ersatzteile oder Klamotten ist da aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Pattah (31. Januar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mit Pappkarton oder Softtasche mit Isolierung bekommt man die 23kg hin (ausprobiert und nachgewogen), mit einem Hardcase oder der Evoc-Tasche wohl nur bei sehr leichten Rädern. Viel Luft für Ersatzteile oder Klamotten ist da aber nicht mehr.



Das dachte ich mir. Ich denke mal ich werde die Kartonvariante nehmen und n bisschen Knallfolie um die Teile. Besser als nen Koffer zu kaufen und dann draufzuzahlen.

Aber wo bekomm ich den Karton her?


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> Besser als nen Koffer zu kaufen und dann draufzuzahlen.



Die kann man auch ausleihen 



Pattah schrieb:


> Aber wo bekomm ich den Karton her?



Im Radladen fragen. Knallfolie hilft nur gegen Kratzer, wenn Teile aneinander liegen. Wichtig ist es, den Karton so auszusteifen, das er nicht zusammengedrückt werden kann. XPS-Platten aus dem Baumarkt (Trittschalldämmung) an den Seiten helfen noch dabei den Druck zu verteilen.

Auf alle Fälle vor dem Packen alles nachwiegen und zusammenrechnen, mit dem fertigen Gepäck nochmal auf die Personenwaage.


----------



## Duke_do (31. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sicher? Ist das neu? Link?
> 
> Bislang war am Bike ab 23kg Übergepäck. Ob Pappkarton (vom Radladen) oder Evoc, das reichte dann nicht aus und man musste ordentlich draufzahlen.


Früher hatten man 2 mal 32kg.
Dann Umstellung auf 23kg.
Mit ServiceCard zum normalen 23kg Gepäck ein weiteres Gepäckstück 23kg und Sportgepäck bis 23kg frei.

Mein Gepäck ist von Düsseldorf immer gewogen worden, beim Rückflug noch nie.

Bin erst im November 2016 mit Air Berlin und der ServiceCard nach La Palma geflogen. Bike plus 2 Koffer.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Bergamont-rider (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Germania (fliegen z.B. von Düsseldorf nach La Palma)? Wir haben hier den Rückflug gebucht, das Sportgepäck muss man per Formular anmelden, jedoch bekommt einer von uns einfach keine Bestätigung (An die Hotline geht niemand ran, in Düsseldorf am Schalter konnte auch niemand helfen)..


----------



## berkel (31. Januar 2018)

Also ich und noch 2 andere mussten bei Germania den Biketransport trotz Hinweis auf der Sportgepäckbestätigung doch nicht bezahlen. Das gilt wohl noch bis April? als Sonderaktion (wir sind von Zürich geflogen). Der Rückflug steht noch aus.
Service und Flug waren gut.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (31. Januar 2018)

Das klingt doch super, danke!  Die Sache hat sich auch aufgeklärt, über eine andere Nummer haben wir telefonisch jemanden erreicht, deren Mail System funktionierte wohl nicht aber die Anmeldung des Fahrrads hat funktioniert. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob wir auch nichts bezahlen müssen..


----------



## Pattah (2. Februar 2018)

das mit Airberlin und Service Card hat sich ja nun leider erledigt. Habe die genau einmal genutzt für Madeira. und da war es gut. Schade


----------

